# Ruger @ 12 mos, natural stack



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay, the last time I tried to stack Ruger it didn't work out so well for critique, so I got some "natural stack" pictures, and I think they are better than before, so I'd like to see what the thoughts are.

Also, please any tips on how I could have "tweaked" him into a better stance would be very appreciated! I find that if I try to stack him completely by hand he looks very awkward.


Natural stacks:


Side note: Ruger is now 13 mos old, 25.5" at the shoulder and 78.8 lbs.




























Head profile:












Thank you for looking!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry I know nothing about critiquing but just wanted to say that his head shot... :wub:


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh, and I should probably mention that Ruger is from Czech x Am. lines.

Bianca, thank you very much.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I think he's gorgeous)

It's tough 'showing' a mixed dog in the akc ring around here anyhow..when I had started with Dodge, (who was ddr/am show line) I went to every match I could find, between here, RI, mass, you name it,,but that was years ago. There are very very few matches around anymore (to bad they were FUN!) whereas at the time, there was one every weekend spring thru fall..

I'd definately suggest finding some handling classes in your area,,alot of fun, and very educational 

He's really nice looking


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Jaokda, I'm rather partial to him myself.  I do think it's tough showing a mixed type dog, BUT at the same time, the reason I'd be showing is because I do feel that Am. bred dogs are getting a bit too extreme, but if no one shows anything different, how can change come about? I'm not saying that all Am lines are bad, but a lot of winning dogs seem to be a bit over done to my eyes. I've looked for matches in my area but have only found two or three, and it was too late. I have started thinking about trying to gather a large enough group to start a small kennel club in my area to do AKC fun matches and other events.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Krystal thats a good idea to try and start your own group. I used to go to alot of matches in RI, at some school, (name escapes me).

The reason I started Dodge, was just that, and I wanted to learn the "ring thing", and felt he was a good rep of the breed tho I had no desire to breed him.

He took Group everytime we "matched",,and when I began showing him, (I had a handler, the 'ring thing' stressed me out big time! LOL) and took RWD everytime he stepped in the ring. (kinda like always a bridesmaid never a bride

I was happy with that, I was also happy that he was probably the most well behaved dog in the ring most times, alot of the dogs he showed against were coming out of top show breeders at the time (am lines) and well, most were just 'whacked out',,wanted to be anywhere but where they were. 

So Dodge made me proud, and at 3 years of age, I decided to move on , neuter him and do different things..It was fun and educational while we were doing it tho


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Krystal thats a good idea to try and start your own group. I used to go to alot of matches in RI, at some school, (name escapes me).



I actually had a good suggestion from another member here I have been talking to. There is an all breed club not too too far from me, and though they don't do many matches, if I became a member and active with them, I may be able to suggest holding more matches, which I think would also be a potential good way to gain more new members, as well as giving me the experience to, if I still felt the need to, create my own club later on down the road.

Ruger is AKC Limited Reg. so I can only show him in matches, but the breeder would possibly consider giving him Full Registration if he did well showing at AKC matches or in UKC (I haven't registered him with the UKC yet, I am up in the air as to if I want to do this or not, but he fits their standard a bit better), as well as in a "sport" like Agility or Herding, and I already have plans to get Ru TD certified as well, so if all goals are met and all health clearances are gained (even though I never plan to breed him) I would be able to probably get Full Reg and start him in the AKC ring. Sorry that's so long winded! lol

I also have a goal for myself, I want to handle dogs in the breed ring, so it will also be a starting point for me to get to that goal.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

that's a good idea ! I know the all breed clubs around here, that used to hold matches, kind of fizzled because no one wanted to get them moving to do so !

We have one match near me each year, in Guilford CT, they do breed, obed, rally, agility run thrus, cgc, tho it tends to be a big endeavor, I know it's always packed because it's the only one around !!

I say go for it)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very masculine young male with a flat withers, but a nice topline otherwise. His croups should be long. Very good front angulation, good to very good rear. He apprears to toe out in front. Excelent head though I want to see a much darker eye.


----------

